# Kem bôi trĩ proctosedyl



## mintmintonline (9/11/21)

*Tìm hiểu thuốc Proctosedyl và cách dùng chi tiết nhất* sẽ giúp người bệnh có thêm thông tin liên quan đến việc điều trị tình trạng bệnh trĩ. Giải pháp dùng thuốc chữa trĩ Proctosedyl này hiện đang được nhiều người tin dùng. Mời bạn đọc cùng tìm hiểu thêm những thông tin của bài viết dưới đây để rõ hơn về thuoc Proctosedyl nhé.

*THÔNG TIN CƠ BẢN THUỐC PROCTOSEDYL BÔI CHỮA TRĨ*
Đầu tiên để giúp bạn đọc hiểu rõ hơn về Proctosedyl chúng ta cùng điểm qua một số thông tin cơ bản liên quan đến loại thuốc này.

*1. Giới thiệu chung về thuốc Proctosedyl*
Proctosedyl chính là thuốc chữa trĩ và được điều chế dưới dạng thuốc bôi. Khi sử dụng vừa giảm sưng, giảm ngứa đồng thời còn tiêu viêm nhiễm. Sản phẩm còn được sử dụng với công dụng gây tê tại chỗ để cải thiện những cơn đau rát, đau buốt ở búi trĩ bên trong cửa hậu môn hay tình trạng trĩ sa ra ngoài.
Thuốc Proctosedyl chính là sản phẩm đến từ hãng Saofi Úc và được xuất khẩu sang nhiều nước trong đó có Việt Nam. Sản phẩm được kiểm định chất lượng, độ an toàn và cấp phép lưu hành nên bệnh nhân có thể an tâm.

*2. Thành phần thuốc bôi trĩ Proctosedyl*
Bên trong mỗi một tuýp thuốc trĩ Proctosedyl có chứa thành phần chính đó là:
⇒ 5mg Hydrocortisone 5 mg.
⇒ 10mg Framycetin sulfate BP 10 mg.
⇒ 5mg Dibucaine (Cinchocaine) HCl.
⇒ 10mg Esculin cùng với tá dược vừa đủ một tuýp.





*3. Công dụng thuốc chữa trĩ Proctosedyl*
Thuốc Proctosedyl được sử dụng trong việc làm giảm tình trạng sưng, ngứa ngáy, đau rát, viêm nhiễm ở những búi trĩ. Ngoài ra sản phẩm còn được sử dụng với mục đích giúp chữa lành những tổn thương khác tại khu vực hậu môn trực tràng. Bên cạnh đó thuốc Proctosedyl còn được chỉ định dùng để trị viêm tiểu cuống, bị đau sau phẫu thuật trực tràng, ngứa ở trực tràng, bị nứt kẽ hậu môn.


*KEM BÔI TRĨ PROCTOSEDYL CÓ GIÁ SẢN PHẨM LÀ BAO NHIÊU ? MUA Ở ĐÂU ?*
Dược phẩm bôi trĩ proctosedyl bào chế dạng kem tài trợ chữa trị bệnh trĩ là một sản phẩm được nhập về việt nam được nhiều năm về trước. Ngày nay, mặt hàng được phân phối rộng khắp ở những cửa hàng thuốc tây y hay cơ sở khám chữa bệnh với giá thay đổi từ *520. 000 – 650. 000 đồng*/ tuýp 30g.
Chưa hết, để tránh né được hiện trạng tiền mất tật mang , bạn nên mua kết quả ở những quầy thuốc hay những trang thương mại điện tử được tín nhiệm cao. Ngoài ra , bạn nên kiểm tra kỹ bao bì trước khi mua nhé !


*THÔNG TIN CÁCH SỬ DỤNG THUỐC PROCTOSEDYL BÔI TRỊ TRĨ*
Để đảm bảo dùng thuốc an toàn và hiệu quả người bệnh cũng cần lưu ý một số thông tin liên quan đến cách dùng như là:

*1. Đối tượng nào được sử dụng Proctosedyl?*
Thuốc được chỉ định dùng ở tất cả các đối tượng bị bệnh trĩ dù là trĩ nội, trĩ ngoại, trĩ hỗn hợp với mọi mức độ khác nhau. Nhưng để đảm bảo an toàn vẫn có một số đối tượng không nên dùng thuốc bôi Proctosedyl đó là: Đối tượng mẫn cảm hay dị ứng với thành phần có trong thuốc; Đối tượng trẻ nhỏ; Đối tượng phụ nữ đang mang thai hoặc đang cho trẻ bú. Ngoài ra người tiền sử hay đang bị lao, nhiễm virus, nấm… cũng không được dùng.

*2. Cách sử dụng chi tiết kem bôi trĩ Proctosedyl*
Về liều dùng: Mỗi ngày bệnh nhân bôi thuốc từ 2 đến 3 lần và lưu ý phải kiên trì dùng đến khi thấy bệnh thuyên giảm hoàn toàn.
Về cách dùng: Cần vệ sinh sạch sẽ hậu môn cũng như cả bàn tay cùng với dung dịch chuyên dụng. Tiếp theo dùng khăn bông sạch lau cho ráo nước và bóp nhẹ một ít thuốc Proctosedyl bôi lên vùng hậu môn. Cần nhớ rằng mỗi một trường hợp bệnh thì cách bôi Proctosedyl cũng khác nhau đó là:
*



*Với người bị trĩ ngoại: Cần dùng lượng kem bôi vừa đủ để thoa lên vùng bị trĩ vào buổi sáng và buổi tối sau lần đi tiêu xong.
*



*Với người bị trĩ nội: Dùng ống thông trực tràng đi kèm sản phẩm đặt ống vào bên trong cửa hậu môn. Sau đó ép ống nhẹ nhàng từ đầu dưới sẽ giúp cho thuốc thấm sâu vào bên trong và rút ống ra nhẹ nhàng.




Dùng thuốc trĩ Proctosedyl xong nhớ đậy nắp lại và rửa tay cùng nước. Lưu ý tránh quên rửa tay bôi lên mắt mũi hoặc bộ phận sinh dục.
Đậy lại nắp an toàn và rửa lại tay bằng nước mát để tránh tình trạng quệt thuốc lên mắt, mũi hay bộ phận sinh dục.

*3. Sử dụng thuốc Proctosedyl bôi trĩ có gây tác dụng phụ không?*
Chia sẻ từ đơn vị sản xuất cho biết kem bôi trĩ Proctosedyl của Úc được điều chế bởi những thành phần an toàn lành tính vì vậy người bệnh an tâm trong việc sử dụng chữa trị lâu dài. Nhưng vẫn có một số ngoại lệ người bệnh có thể gặp phải một số phản ứng dị ứng không mong muốn như là: Bị vỉ da; Bị phát ban da; Bị khó thở tức ngực; Bị sưng miệng hoặc sưng ở cổ họng; Bị xuất hiện vết loét và cơn đau tại miệng, mắt…
Chú ý nếu thấy cơ thể xuất hiện những triệu chứng này cần lập tức ngưng dùng Proctosedyl và đến gặp bác sĩ càng sớm càng tốt để được hỗ trợ.

*4. Chữa trĩ bằng thuốc Proctosedyl tốt hay không?*
Vì thuốc bôi trĩ Proctosedyl được điều chế bởi những thành phần lành tính do vậy khi dùng ít gây tác dụng phụ, tương đối an toàn cho người dùng. Theo chia sẻ từ nhà sản xuất sau khi dùng thuốc khoảng từ 5 đến 7 lần sẽ thấy hiệu quả. Những cơn đau rát và ngứa ngáy khó chịu dần được loại bỏ.
Tuy nhiên hiệu quả của thuốc bôi trĩ Proctosedyl vẫn còn tùy thuộc vào một số yếu tố khác như về cơ địa, về cách sử dụng, về mức độ bệnh lý, về sự kiên trì cũng như lối sống sinh hoạt…


----------

